# General > Classified Marketplace >  Canvas Wall Tent

## natertot

3-4 years ago, I jumped on the chance to snag a couple new-old stock boy scout canvas wall tents. I put a stove jack in one and have used it with much delight. However, the second one I have not used and with the cost of school, I have decided to let it go.

It is 7.5 ft by 9 ft and 7 ft at the peak. It's water resistant and flame retardant. Heavy brass grommets on all tie out points and pole locations. The tent doesn't come with poles, but they can be made for less than $30 and a trip to the hardware store. Good quality canvas tent. I only put it up once to inspect. 

I'm asking $180 which includes the shipping to the lower 48. Just wanting to recoup what I paid. Hereven Is a link to show an example of what it is. No affiliation with the link whatsoever.

http://store.oldgrouch.biz/sccawate.html

----------

